# how tight do you tie your boot



## x41133127x (Feb 3, 2010)

whenever i tie my boot, i pull everything as tight as possible. i almost feel like im gonna tear the loop holes/rings off of my boot with my laces. do you guys pull it this tight? or am i overdoing it?


----------



## AustinWilliams (Feb 3, 2010)

I tie my boots as tight as I can get them..


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Yea, I tie them tight. Nothings worse than lose boots when youre trying to carve


----------



## bluetroll (Oct 13, 2009)

i like to leave the toe box area looser and tight above the ankle.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I used to pull tham as tight as I possibly could, but my new boots are BOA so no more hardcore string pulling for me.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I dont tie the liner as tight as i can get it because it wont take long to kill your foot so I get it tight but not overly tight...you'll have to decide what that is for you. Then I tighten my boots as tight as I can get them. I like them to be solid.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Liner super tight, above the ankle super tight, foot box medium.


----------



## BoardTheSnow73 (Apr 25, 2009)

I've got the Burton dual zone thing. I leave the bottom completely loose and wrench down on the top as much as possible. Liner is mid tight.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

I got a great deal on the Northwave legend on brociety. When I had regular laces I would make them too tight or too lose, it would take a good 10x before I could figure how tight to make them. On the legends I've figured out how tight to make em by my 4th day this season. I like their two zone system as well. Boot tech has come a long way for me. I keep the inner liner to medium since it seemed to tighten up more as the day went on. Bottom part slightly less than super tight since I have fred flintstone wide feet. And the top medium since I have giant calves.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

As tight as possible.


----------

